# LR Android now free, so ....



## DMartin (Dec 7, 2015)

.... having been (to put it mildly) upset by buying LR6 when it first came out, only to be "told" by Adobe that unless we have CC we don't get all updates .... I was not going to pay up for LR Android.  But now it's free, well maybe.  But what use would it really be if it can't sync, which I assume is the case?  Are there any back-door sync methods?

                          .... David


----------



## clee01l (Dec 8, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.
By "LR Android", I presume that you mean Lightroom Mobile for Android.  Lightroom Mobile requires a CC subscription.  The free Mobile apps can only be used with a subscription to Creative Cloud.  The reason for this is directly related to how Lightroom Mobile works.   Lightroom Mobile accesses Smart Preview images stored at Adobe in the cloud storage space that is provided with a Creative Cloud subscription.  Your LR catalog on the PC stores Smart Previews of collections that you designate to that Creative Cloud workspace.  Lightroom Mobile syncs with the images stored in Creative Cloud. It can also upload images from your mobile device to your creative cloud workspace.  Any changes to images stored in the cloud including images that you may have originated with your mobile device are sync'd back to your master LR catalog on your PC.

FWIW, Your profile indicates that you are running LR6.2.  LR6.2 has some significant bugs which have been addressed in LR6.3.  You should update to the latest release of LR6.3.


----------



## DGStinner (Dec 8, 2015)

Cletus,
Actually Lightroom Mobile no longer requires a CC subscription.  Without a subscription, syncing is not allowed.
https://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2015/12/lightroom-mobile-for-android-1-4-now-free.html


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Dec 8, 2015)

DMartin said:


> But what use would it really be if it can't sync, which I assume is the case?


Making it free is probably a play for the users who don't use desktop Lightroom yet and are trying out different photo apps for the popular mobile-centric "shoot/edit/share" workflow. Lightroom Mobile is now on the same playing field with the other cheap/free mobile photo apps out there, and it's better than many of them. Adobe is probably hoping that anyone trying out mobile photo apps will like Lightroom Mobile enough to become more interested in desktop Lightroom and then in the subscription.

Of course, it's different for those coming from Lightroom on the desktop. For them, making Lightroom Mobile free doesn't make much difference without the syncing. Adobe probably hopes that making Lightroom Mobile free will put it in more hands, increasing the desire for sync with the desktop, pushing people over the edge into the subscription.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 8, 2015)

DGStinner said:


> Cletus,
> Actually Lightroom Mobile no longer requires a CC subscription.  Without a subscription, syncing is not allowed.
> https://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2015/12/lightroom-mobile-for-android-1-4-now-free.html


Thanks for that update.  So, It's "All dressed up and no place to go."


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 8, 2015)

Conrad Chavez said:


> Adobe is probably hoping that anyone trying out mobile photo apps will like Lightroom Mobile enough to become more interested in desktop Lightroom and then in the subscription.



I'd agree with that assessment.


----------



## DMartin (Dec 8, 2015)

clee01l said:


> FWIW, Your profile indicates that you are running LR6.2.  LR6.2 has some significant bugs which have been addressed in LR6.3.  You should update to the latest release of LR6.3.



Thanks everyone and thanks Cletus, all understood & agreed.

The reason I didn't indicate LR6.3 is because "6.2" was the highest number I was allowed to select yesterday.  Yes I'm on 6.3.

           ... David


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 8, 2015)

DMartin said:


> The reason I didn't indicate LR6.3 is because "6.2" was the highest number I was allowed to select yesterday.  Yes I'm on 6.3.



Thanks for the reminder - just fixed that, so you can select 6.3 in your profile now.


----------

